# Considering changing my workout



## RED (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about changing my workout routine to a plyometric work out (mainly for legs). But my concern is a medical condition I've had for about a year now. Planters Faciitis (heel spurs). Currently I'm lifting weights on Mon., Weds., and Fri., and tues, thurs., and Fri., are the days I do patterns, technique, and hit the heavy bag. (I'm not as loyal as I sound) My concern is the jumping involved with a plyometric routine. I can't find anything on line concerning this type of exercise and Planters Faciitis. The jumping drills and kicks in class seriously iritate my feet, but usually not until the next morning/ day. I think I will talk to the instuctor about my condition also. 

I know some of you have this condition too. Do you do jumpiing workouts? I don't like to jump but I will be testing in a couple mothes and there are jumping kicks involved with this test.

sorry if the spelling is wrong.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 27, 2007)

The best way to do jump kicks better is to do jump kicks.  If they are causing you some pain or difficulty because of a condition, see if you can modify the technique and work a version of it.


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 3, 2007)

Why dont you go and check with your doctor, if have a medical condition, it may be better for you to not do plyometrics for a while.


----------



## RED (Mar 14, 2007)

bobster_ice said:


> Why dont you go and check with your doctor, if have a medical condition, it may be better for you to not do plyometrics for a while.


 
Been to the doctor twice. I've took the anti-inflametories. The pain of the "heel spurs" have subsided a little. It still takes me some time in the mornings to get moving, but not as bad as 4,3 even 2 monthes ago. I've just descided to tough it out and push through it, atleast until my test in a month. Wearing shoes while jumping is helpful too.


----------

